# Miley Cyrus new video - Can't Be Tamed



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone see this yet?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sjSG6z_13-Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sjSG6z_13-Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I woke up this morning and turning on the tv to check out the weather, I decided to flip through the channels and ended up on MTV. After a couple of decent songs were on this Miley Cyrus song came on. All I can say is wow, I though it was a Brittany Spears video or she was going to pop out any second... In the song she keeps repeating she cant be changed, I pose a question. Are you sure about that? I wonder what daddy thinks of that video.

It also shows what mainstream music is doing to pop, balling it up in to a sex filled ball of garbage... what has happened to modern music? I am 26 and the majority of my favourite music is older than me or bassed off the good old stuff like BLS... Keep it old school and stop corrupting our youth with the idea that it is sex all the time...

hey how about that... there is my protest lol.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

After watching it again, it is like Pink's singing style and Brittany's dancing.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not even her, it's her agents pushing this. They realize that once she ages out of the tween market her career is over so they've got no choice but to make her appeal to adults. And by adults I mean not tweens.

EDIT: I've go to add that it sounds like everything else out there. She's got that "I listened to her as a kid" baggage to overcome and I don't rate her career chances very high.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You know for all of their grumbling about this video, I say good on her for taking a risk, while not necessarily my cup of tea ( really ) you know it can't be an easy transition from childstar singer/actor to all of a sudden being a grown up women, how does one transition from that.
And because of her dad well at least she knows the bussiness end of this crappy bussiness as most entertainers will tell you it can be more pain then it might be worth doing. And don't blame pop music, we have only one group of folks to complain about this and that is ___OURSELFS___ we let these companies get so big that they controlled our music and our musicians and they decided what we were going to listen to, after all they produced all of the good bad and the extremely ugly music that is out there and eventually our dollar meant nothing anymore to what was sold and made.
So lets face it they need Miley and all of these others like Lady Gaga to keep thier wheels from squeaking anymore and I won't tell you what folks thought of the music while I was growing up I can distinctly remember them saying rock and roll will die very quickly and that no one need worry that it would stick around.
Me today I am just happy that we still have musicians who understand music and what it was suppose to be and how you can take a song and make it your own with-out infringing on the original writers creativity, but still respecting his writing of the song and music.Ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Should have been called "can't be assed" because I sure cant be to bother listening to her.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I gave up after a minute of that incessant kick drum and repetitive bass thump, predictable vocal melody, lack of any real orchestration, derivative dance moves, etc. I fail to see what this sort of pop music has to do with guitar music.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> You know for all of their grumbling about this video, I say good on her for taking a risk, while not necessarily my cup of tea ( really ) you know it can't be an easy transition from childstar singer/actor to all of a sudden being a grown up women, how does one transition from that.
> And because of her dad well at least she knows the bussiness end of this crappy bussiness as most entertainers will tell you it can be more pain then it might be worth doing. And don't blame pop music, we have only one group of folks to complain about this and that is ___OURSELFS___ we let these companies get so big that they controlled our music and our musicians and they decided what we were going to listen to, after all they produced all of the good bad and the extremely ugly music that is out there and eventually our dollar meant nothing anymore to what was sold and made.
> So lets face it they need Miley and all of these others like Lady Gaga to keep thier wheels from squeaking anymore and I won't tell you what folks thought of the music while I was growing up I can distinctly remember them saying rock and roll will die very quickly and that no one need worry that it would stick around.
> Me today I am just happy that we still have musicians who understand music and what it was suppose to be and how you can take a song and make it your own with-out infringing on the original writers creativity, but still respecting his writing of the song and music.Ship


Taking a risk? It looks like she's just doing what all the teenybopper diva's before her did. Jessica Simpson, Brittany Spears, Christine Agulera. Of course only the last one had any real talent.
My daughter grew up liking her but does not like her current direction.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Taking a risk? It looks like she's just doing what all the teenybopper diva's before her did. Jessica Simpson, Brittany Spears, Christine Agulera. Of course only the last one had any real talent.
> My daughter grew up liking her but does not like her current direction.


Sure, but I get it, she (or more likely her handlers) are taking a risk letting her act all trashy and "anti Miley Cyrus" face it, kids don't want their Disney Stars to grow up and record companies have to test the waters to see if they can further expoloit their child stars once they aren't children anymore. I predict another Britnney Spears meltdown in the making.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Sure, but I get it, she (or more likely her handlers) are taking a risk letting her act all trashy and "anti Miley Cyrus" face it, kids don't want their Disney Stars to grow up and record companies have to test the waters to see if they can further expoloit their child stars once they aren't children anymore. I predict another Britnney Spears meltdown in the making.



AWWWWW

But the Elizabeth Berkley meltdown was SO much more entertaining! At least I could look at her and not think "eww shoe leather pu... " well you know where wrinkles shouldn't be at 20 something LOL


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, at least we'll get some entertainment out of that!



Starbuck said:


> I predict another Britnney Spears meltdown in the making.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

who said it was guitar music? it is just "music" in general, which is why it is the open mic forum.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Well, at least we'll get some entertainment out of that!


Of course, the media machine will shove it down your throat weather you want it or not. (I'm thinking supermarket checkout headlines here) and then they'll all exploit her till she snaps! Typical.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Following the bold predictions on young Miley, I predict that if she continues forging her own path and does not allow people in forums to tame her, she will be the 1st female president of the USA.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

if you mean that if she continues the way see is now she will become the President? you have to be joking. If she continues like this she will be forgotten like the rest of them. I dont follow pop culture so I maybe wrong here but what has happened to J-Lo one of the first? Jessica Simpson hasn't done anything recent that I know of, Brittany Spears has a small blip of a comeback but havent heard anymore from here. They have all been replaced by Rihanna (she started off like Miley as well and now has gone the way of the Spears as well), Kate Perry (here latest video she is completely nude), Lady Gaga (not even going to touch that), Shakira's last video I remember was she wolf or something with her dressed in a flesh color body suit rolling around in a cage. 

Personally I dont have a problem with the music its self, but when you are watching MTV these days, it is like watching the Playboy channel (I would think since their magazines are pretty tame).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That Katy Perry video was simply disappointing. Set, costuming, and choreography done by the same person that did Pee Wee's Playhouse by the look of it. Good for gay men to be inspired to cross dress too but not much other use for it.

Now, this is how to be erotic, nude, and talented

[video=youtube;HYnpeY6MDi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYnpeY6MDi0[/video]

She has something the others don't. My respect.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

haha a Video with cotton candy dissolving in the rain, shot in high speed and played in revers.... awesome. *NEW* edible dress to go with the edible undies lol.

I dont understand what she is saying, so I dont really need if there is a need for her to be nude; but I wouldnt file this vid under the same category as spears, gaga, ect.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

See Cort the way I see it is that you have to take a better look, are any of them forgotten and she and her dad are her handlers, so they are making decisions about her career.
Like I said I don't care for it, but we also have to remember that she is making money from her show and how many of us her aren't ( ay least not anymore ). And will she ever snap like Brittany Spears not likely we saw how her fatther endured ridicule from many and is still around doing very well for himself, so I am sure he has taught his daughter extremely well on the highs and lows of this buss.So just a different persective.Ship


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually it looks like Hanna Montana is dead, they were talking to Billy on the news today about the end of the show.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Miley Cirus won't entertain pre-teens too much longer. But she doesn't need to be the next talentless pop tart that follows in Britney's footsteps. She has a path already beaten off for her to be a country singer. It's a big market and I bet she could be good at it. This video is a pretty decent effort for a teenager, if you ask me:

[video=youtube;NG2zyeVRcbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2zyeVRcbs[/video]


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say that would be a better direction for her, the tamed video is the same old sound just with a new face.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> Personally I dont have a problem with the music its self, but when you are watching MTV these days, it is like watching the Playboy channel (I would think since their magazines are pretty tame).


Not just MTV, CMT does it too! I can't remember the band but one in particular had my jaw on the floor. Might as well have been hip hop with country guitars. Utter drivel with 1/2 nekkid women grinding against some dude. I'm not really a feminist, but the trend in the entertainment industry is alarming to me. Women have always been exploited (and many very eager to participate in that exploitation) But we've become so numb to it, it's normal now! Just have a look at the clothes for teenage girls in the stores these days.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've found a great solution for all this.....I don't watch it or listen to it. It sounds crazy, but it works.

Shawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Not just MTV, CMT does it too! I can't remember the band but one in particular had my jaw on the floor. Might as well have been hip hop with country guitars. Utter drivel with 1/2 nekkid women grinding against some dude. I'm not really a feminist, but the trend in the entertainment industry is alarming to me. Women have always been exploited (and many very eager to participate in that exploitation) But we've become so numb to it, it's normal now! Just have a look at the clothes for teenage girls in the stores these days.



I don't actually make a habit of it either, but my 4 year old? LOVES Hannah Montana!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

My solution to my kids having LOVES for these shows is contained in ... The Muppets. Yes, The Muppets. Two old crotchety men that who provide comic good sense by pointing out and loudly declaring how the Emperor has New Cloths. Hanna Montana "whoa who is that shrill girl? pitty the poor boy that ends up dating that" .. "what a high maintenance girl" .. "well son, you see, a 'high maintenance girl is..." ... "why is that 19 year old playing at being 11?" ... and my fav "Has she gotten naked yet? THEY WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME?"

Many shows like this both my kids, 8 and 11, will look at now and roll their eyes on. Oh they may like a couple shows. But they don't take them very seriously, very happy to say to me "it's just a show dad!".

So, Dance, Dance with me

[video=youtube;MM4SrwHgZT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4SrwHgZT0&feature=browch[/video]


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

"Keep it old school and stop corrupting our youth with the idea that it is sex all the time..."

what is wrong with sex all the time?
why do you think rock'n'roll was invented?
dude you need to get out more. LOL


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

six-string said:


> "Keep it old school and stop corrupting our youth with the idea that it is sex all the time..."
> 
> what is wrong with sex all the time?
> why do you think rock'n'roll was invented?
> dude you need to get out more. LOL


True enough. I don't have a problem with the sex at all, it's the shitty tunes that hurt my feelings.

Shawn.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> True enough. I don't have a problem with the sex at all, it's the shitty tunes that hurt my feelings.
> 
> Shawn.


there, there. don't take it personally. those shitty tunes are for everybody!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

The Montana thing will pass like it always does.

One person I was hoping to do more was Hilary Duff, she was just different, more mature and about the music and not the image.
To bad she got smart and pulled off the map.

Now where is that kate Perry video!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Bevo said:


> *One person I was hoping to do more was Hilary Duff*


Your probably not alone on this one Bevo. I'd say your pretty lucky as it is.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Bevo said:


> The Montana thing will pass like it always does.
> 
> One person I was hoping to do more was Hilary Duff, she was just different, more mature and about the music and not the image.
> To bad she got smart and pulled off the map.
> ...


You wanted muffins and ejaculating breasts here ya go 

[video=youtube;CwE-SLnLkqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwE-SLnLkqY[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>


<_<


14 and a half hours of silence :O

Did Katy's ejaculating nipples just sink this whole thread as everyone wonders how long it takes Miley to one-up that?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> >_>
> 
> 
> <_<
> ...


That video just left me borderline speechless. A horrid piece of pop drivel with "eye candy" tasteless enough to render an 11-year old boy flacid. Wow - I actually kinda liked her at one point but that was a respect killer!


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

She is a great businesswoman putting out a product that will appeal to the fans she already has, and will probably generate some more fans as well. Its not my type of music but what she does she does as well as anybody else out there. She dresses and dances as she does because that is the industry standard. If she wants to succeed in that industry she is doing the right thing. Other musicians in other musical genres look equally ridiculous in my opinion. She does not deserve to put down because of how she looks or presents herself.

I know that amateur guitar players like to whine about successful musicians (especially successful female pop artists) but give the girl a break. She is 17 and doing pretty fine for herself I think. Yes well all play guitar here and unlike the pop singers we all like to scorn have tonnes of "talent", yet she is the one entertaining tens of thousands of people each show. And entertaining people is exactly what a musician is supposed to do. Few people in the world are as successful as her, she doesn't deserve the scorn that is heaped upon her. 

Her music may suck, but that is no reason to wish ill on her. I don't think she will do the Britney Spears implosion thing. I think many of her critics are jealous and their criticism are ultimately rooted in resentment of her success. 

I work around some reasonably accomplished musicians and often hear things like (not in these exact words of course): "I can't believe she sucks yet is still so successful while here I am with my gobs of talent and can't get signed. I guess people just don't like to listen to real music" That sort of thinking (and slagging other musicians in general) is bs if you ask me. 

She is successful because she is a great musician. Nobody on this board (including myself) has had as much success as her because we are not as good as she, and our music does not appeal to as many people.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

holyman said:


> She is a great businesswoman putting out a product that will appeal to the fans she already has, and will probably generate some more fans as well. Its not my type of music but what she does she does as well as anybody else out there. She dresses and dances as she does because that is the industry standard. If she wants to succeed in that industry she is doing the right thing. Other musicians in other musical genres look equally ridiculous in my opinion. She does not deserve to put down because of how she looks or presents herself.
> 
> I know that amateur guitar players like to whine about successful musicians (especially successful female pop artists) but give the girl a break. She is 17 and doing pretty fine for herself I think. Yes well all play guitar here and unlike the pop singers we all like to scorn have tonnes of "talent", yet she is the one entertaining tens of thousands of people each show. And entertaining people is exactly what a musician is supposed to do. Few people in the world are as successful as her, she doesn't deserve the scorn that is heaped upon her.
> 
> ...


You are talking about two different things in my opinion. She is a product, nothing more or less. She is huge because of the way she has been handled. You often hear people (usually above the age of 30) saying it sucks, because it does. Thats also because it was not made for people above the age of 30, probably a lot less. The people that are listening to her right now will not be playing those songs in 10 years I can assure you. She was molded to be a top selling product and she has done her part very well. My kids dont listen to The New Kids on The Block or The Spice Girls anymore either. But I still listen to Led Zep, Rush, Pink Floyd, The Beatles etc etc. Our kids missed out on the great generation of music.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Trust me you don't want to be signed these days, firstly they don't give a crap about you as a musician, its your library of music that they want, they can make more money out of the music that you own that you may never record then they can off of the music you play for them.
And don't generalize, you don't know most of the folks on this forum, so you can't say who was or wasn't successful, and besides thats relative to what these days, she is successful because of her and her dad putting together a package that was saleable to Disney and because they maintained control over her career they could direct it the way the saw fit and what was current for todays trends.
And GC absolutely right, todays kids have missed out on one of the greatest generations of music, not just rock but all types of music, the late 50's and early 60's was the most influencing time for music to change and we saw it grow by leaps and bounds for many years it was always done this way and when they started to compete amoungst themself they had to change the way they did business and the way they made music, you couldn't get away with the three chord songs anymore ( at least until U-2 came along again and started that back up ) so folks had to do so much more.
Oh and for the record she doesn't consider herself a musician but a entertainer for the masses.Ship


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there is quite alot of quality music out there from the 90's all the way up till now. it's just harder to find because you are bombarded with so much commercial/pop garbage, or force fed the same classic rock that's been getting heavy rotation for the last 40 some years.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> there is quite alot of quality music out there from the 90's all the way up till now. it's just harder to find because you are bombarded with so much commercial/pop garbage, or force fed the same classic rock that's been getting heavy rotation for the last 40 some years.


I would like to start a separate thread just to see what qualifies as "Classic Rock" I bet that would be an interesting debate


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO

Fun thread this

If that leather skinned representation of female is only 17, I shudder to think how OLD she will be in her 20's as she is already looking like a sun dried grape now.

My son loved Katy a year ago. Totally knew the songs, was one of her "friends" on youtube, and talked in messages back and forth fairly often back then. Today, she for him is just a shrug, he has moved on. He went from being 10 to being 11.

It will be fun to have a *"classic rock"* thread. Or maybe better a *"music that lives on"* thread. I think there are many great songs that have had the magic that have let them live far longer than the original performers. I have teen friends world wide, whom I met and know through the visual arts community, and these guys LOVE singers like Bing Crosby. I just had a long talk with a lady, 18, about musicians and music that she started by asking me for more "songs like Putting on the Ritz". I showed her the Danny Kaye movie A Song Is Born (1948) which for me is still one of my favorite movies of that time period.

Actually why not a *"POST 4 VIDEOS OF SONGS YOU FEEL WILL STILL BE PLAYED IN 400 YEARS"* you know, the _Shakespeare test of time_ as Shakespeare is still performed 400 years on from his passing.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Fianlly seen the video, very cute and for some reason I knew all the words?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

That was a great video. Definitely not for the one foot in the old folks home church goers, but thankfully they are a dying breed. I love it when *old* people trash the top 40. If it was garbage and required no talent, we would all be there, because its better to be a millionaire than sitting behind a desk waiting to become one. One day some of you old dinosaurs will see it takes alot of talent to produce a top hit, and it also takes alot of talent to make a great video like that. Shes no Lady Gaga, but then who is?..........


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

she's well on her way to a career where, like many female pop artists, she's t & a with background music and nothing more. just because it makes her $$ doesn't mean it's not garbage. after all, many people still pay $100 cable bills, have hundreds of channels, and complain there's nothing on t.v. the bay city rollers made big money in the 70's. think their music wasn't garbage? are they on your ipod?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to start a separate thread just to see what qualifies as "Classic Rock" I bet that would be an interesting debate


what i was referring to was the way "classic rock" radio stations only play the same 4 songs by hendix, zepplin, floyd, neil young, etc. those artists are great, no argument about that. but there are alot of stations that won't play newer stuff because the former is all they play. there's alot of great stuff in the catalogs of all those musicians that you never hear on the radio. my point being that there is sooo much good music out there that gets very little exposure because radio is still force feeding everyone foxy lady, money, stairway to heaven, and cinnamon girl.


----------

